# Some of On a calls family pics....Enjoy!!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OAC's deer


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

his first bow kill


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Two of his larger deer one from Ohio the other from KY.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is my daughter with her first buck ! She was reading and then I saw him walking in....I told her give me your book. We were in a ladder two man stand. She Placed a great shot ! It ran about 50 yards and fell I saw it all...she did not know to watch...her borther was about 50 yards away so we called him...he said...Dad...I was just praying that she would see a deer when I heard the bow go off....he ran over and the two of them played leap frog following the blood trail...she found him. Her brother dressed him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dad...can I study while I hunt...sure honey...not ten minutes later...her first buck


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yepp...he heard some...just no shots/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This deer was taken by Brian's (OAC) son Hunter(not a member YET) less than a mile from my parents housein Ohio. We never saw deer that nice when I was a kid growing up there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hunter...my son(Brians) took this not 40 yards from his first buck the ten point Cross bow


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My sons first buck....20 gage opener youth season

He took this buck less than a mile from your mom and dads house


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A buck a buddy shot on public land in south east Ohio...Macksburg, Ohio

These are not extreamly uncommon bucks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Heading out for walleye two weeks ago.. NICE BOAT Brian!!! I swear there was boat there when I posted it, honest


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My son(Brians) and I spear fishing suckers in Temperance Mich....he had a blast !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My first two beaver...one was 52 pounds the other 48, We named them Linda and Evelyn and had a very nice time at the movies and dinner and aferwards.... Well you know those beaver.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A moose I took in Ak three years ago.

Weight about 1500 pounds, 30-06, 287 yards


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

perch from ice fishing Lake St. Clair


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Pics no show


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like you're trying to link to them using the insert image icon on the editor here. The url you used for one is:

http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/mmps/...pg&&&outquality=90&ext=.jpg&limitsize=615,500

Which you can see gives an error from Sprint. The easiest thing for OAC to do is to upload them directly from his computers using the "Manage attachments" button when posting.

Hope this helps..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When I was posting them they all showed up as the picture that was supposed to be there... then when I came back to the thread they were all the same picture and now they are gone???


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> When I was posting them they all showed up as the picture that was supposed to be there... then when I came back to the thread they were all the same picture and now they are gone???


From the looks of the error and the little bit that I played around with it, I am thinking Sprint doesn't like images linked to from other sites like that. They probably shut them down..... or maybe you're crazy and were seeing things?


----------

